# albuterol for women



## Disciple (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi everyone my wife wants to try albuterol for fat loss her stats are 
54kg 5"4" bf  24% she does not use gear and her diet is very clean with none or very low carbs and one cheat meal per week she has lived like this for years now.she is quite muscular and currently is training 4 days per week at power lifting her max bench unequip is 82.5kg for one rep her bb squat for one rep max is 110kg and her deadlift is 120kg for one rep she does no cardio and does not like it because her breathing is not good she is 44yrs old and wants to remove bodyfat ?? any ideas please


----------



## pyes (Sep 2, 2010)

Try eca...do you really want your wife using a drug that can harm her? Well, more than the other drugs anyways.
Albuterol

Chemical Name: Albuterol Sulfate

Drug Class: Beta-Agonist



Albuterol is very closely related to Clenbuterol (often simply called ?Clen?), which has been a drug athletes have been using for literally decades to lose fat. Although it?s typically thought of as only a shorter acting version of Clenbuterol, that?s not 100% correct, and Albuterol actually has some benefits that Clen doesn?t. Just like Clen, Albuterol binds to the beta 2 adrenergic receptors. Beta 2 receptor stimulation is a very potent mechanism for initiating fat loss. Stimulating the beta-2 receptors found in fat cells activates hormone sensitive lipase, to break up stored fat into free fatty acids which are then used as fuel by the body (1). Once those fatty acids are broken up, Albuterol then has the added effect of elevating your metabolism, which helps you use the free fatty acids that it has broken up. It?s a very potent fat burner, as a result of both being able to break up stored fat and make it available as energy, as well as increasing the rate at which this energy is used.

Interestingly, while Clenbuterol increases both muscle size and strength in animal studies (2), the same thing isn?t necessarily true in humans, and if it is, actual studies proving so are nearly impossible to find. It?s suspected to possibly do this, but there?s really no hard evidence of it. And since it?s not approved by the FDA for use in humans, non-anecdotal data proving that Clen actually builds muscle or increases performance is scarce. Since it?s approved by the FDA for use in asthmatics, studies on humans and Albuterol, regarding exercise performance are more plentiful. In multiple studies, it has been suggested strongly that it increases strength as well as endurance in humans (3,4). Clen, on the other hand, has anecdotally been reported to reduce endurance in athletes who use it.

In addition, Albuterol may even help the lipid profile (cholesterol)(5), which is definitely something that steroid using athletes may want to consider, when deciding whether or not to include Albuterol in a cutting cycle. In fact, a small dose of it might be useful on nearly any cycle, because of this characteristic.

The main difference between Albuterol and Clen is that Albuterol has a significantly shorter half life of Albuterol. If Clenbuterol happens to give you insomnia, then Albuterol is a much better alternative, because it?s not going to build up in your system to the same degree that Clen can. 

I?m typically much more confident recommending Albuterol to athletes instead of Clen, because stimulant induced anxiety and insomnia seem to be much less likely. Also, due to the shorter half life, there?s probably a much lower level of beta-2 receptor downgrade, but the trade off is more frequent dosing. Two to four milligrams, three to four times a day is usually sufficient for an anabolic as well as fat burning effect.


References:



Effect of beta1- and beta2-adrenergic stimulation on energy expenditure, substrate oxidation, and UCP3 expression in humans.
Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2003 Oct;285(4):E775-82. Epub 2003 Jun 24. 
J Appl Physiol. 2001 Nov;91(5):2064-70 
Med Sci Sports Exerc. 2000 Jul;32(7):1300-6. Effect of salbutamol on muscle strength and endurance performance in nonasthmatic men. van Baak MA, Mayer LH, Kempinski RE, Hartgens F. 
Aviat Space Environ Med. 2004 Jun;75(6):505-11 Albuterol helps resistance exercise attenuate unloading-induced knee extensor losses. Caruso JF, Hamill JL, Yamauchi M, Mercado DR, Cook TD, Keller CP, Montgomery AG, Elias J. 
Metabolism. 1996 Jun;45(6):712-7 Effects of oral albuterol on serum lipids and carbohydrate metabolism in healthy men. Maki KC, Skorodin MS, Jessen JH, Laghi F.


----------



## Disciple (Sep 2, 2010)

what are the harmfull effects it causes??


----------



## pyes (Sep 2, 2010)

Dizziness; headache; nausea; nervousness; sinus inflammation; sore or dry throat; tremor; trouble sleeping; vomiting. 
Severe allergic reactions (rash; hives; itching; difficulty breathing; tightness in the chest; swelling of the mouth, face, lips, or tongue); chest pain; ear pain; fast or irregular heartbeat; new or worsened trouble breathing; pounding in the chest; red, swollen, blistered, or peeling skin; severe headache or dizziness; unusual hoarseness; wheezing.
this is for starters.


----------



## pyes (Sep 2, 2010)

*Albuterol Side Effects - for the Professional*

*Albuterol*

In clinical trials, the most frequent adverse reactions to Albuterol tablets were:
Percent Incidence of Adverse ReactionsReactionPercent IncidenceCentral nervous system  Nervous20%  Tremor20%  Headache7%  Sleeplessness2%  Weakness2%  Dizziness2%  Drowsiness<1%  Restlessness<1%  Irritability<1%Cardiovascular  Tachycardia5%  Palpitations5%  Chest discomfort<1%  Flushing<1%Musculoskeletal  Muscle cramps3%Gastrointestinal  Nausea2%Genitourinary  Difficulty in micturition<1%
Rare cases of urticaria, angioedema, rash, bronchospasm, and oropharyngeal edema have been reported after the use of Albuterol.
In addition, Albuterol, like other sympathomimetic agents, can cause adverse reactions such as hypertension, angina, vomiting, vertigo, central nervous system stimulation, unusual taste, and drying or irritation of the oropharynx.
The reactions are generally transient in nature, and it is usually not necessary to discontinue treatment with Albuterol tablets. In selected cases, however, dosage may be reduced temporarily; after the reaction has subsided, dosage should be increased in small increments to the optimal dosage.
Top


*Albuterol Extended-release tablets*

The adverse reactions to Albuterol are similar in nature to reactions to other sympathomimetic agents.
The most frequent adverse reactions to Albuterol are nervousness, tremor, headache, tachycardia, and palpitations.
Less frequent adverse reactions are muscle cramps, insomnia, nausea, weakness, dizziness, drowsiness, flushing, restlessness, irritability, chest discomfort, and difficulty in micturition.
Rare cases of urticaria, angioedema, rash, bronchospasm, and oropharyngeal edema have been reported after the use of Albuterol.
In addition, Albuterol, like other sympathomimetic agents, can cause adverse reactions such as hypertension, angina, vomiting, vertigo, central nervous system stimulation, unusual taste, and drying or irritation of the oropharynx.
In controlled clinical trials of adult patients conducted in the United States, the following incidence of adverse events was reported:
Albuterol Sulfate Extended-Release TabletsTheophyllineOther Beta-AgonistsPlaceboEvent(n = 330)(n = 197)(n = 20)(n = 178)Tremor24.2%6.1%35%1.1%Headache18.8%26.9%35%20.8%Nervousness8.5%5.1%10%2.8%Nausea/Vomiting4.2%19.8%5%3.9%Tachycardia2.7%0.5%5%0%Muscle Cramps2.7%0.5%5%0.6%Palpitations2.4%0.5%0%1.1%Insomnia2.4%6.1%0%1.7%Dizziness1.5%2%0%5.1%Somnolence0.3%1%0%0.6%
A trend was observed among patients treated with Albuterol sulfate extended-release tablets toward increasing frequency of muscle cramps with increasing patient age (12 to 20 years, 1.2%; 21 to 30 years, 2.6%; 31 to 40 years, 6.9%; 41 to 50 years, 6.9%), compared with no such events in the placebo group. Also observed was an increasing frequency of tremor with increasing patient age (12 to 20 years, 29.4%; 21 to 30 years, 29.9%; 31 to 40 years, 27.6%; 41 to 50 years, 37.9%), compared to 2.9% or less in the placebo group.
The reactions are generally transient in nature, and it is usually not necessary to discontinue treatment with Albuterol sulfate extended-release tablets.


Read more: Albuterol Side Effects | Drugs.com


----------



## pyes (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't want to scare you, but there are safer methods of losing weight. diet and cardio are the main ones which your wife is lacking on cardio. I understand her reason as I use to have asthma and still do if I do too much cardio. there are better methods to lose weight. Consider an ECA stack. I forgot to mention the clen and albuterol are very short lived and she will probably rebound with a few extra pounds, especially if her idet and cardio are off. this is just my opinion and you could take it or leave it. ^_^


----------



## Disciple (Sep 2, 2010)

yes thanks for you help


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 2, 2010)

Albuterol is not a substitute for clenbuterol if that's the route you're trying to take. It really has no application the same way we think of clen for "fat loss". I.e. waste of money for what you think you want from it.


----------



## unclem (Sep 2, 2010)

my worthless 2 cents is albuterol is very good for assisting as long as u do cardio and training. i have the 4 mg tablets there shorter acting then clen. u must of got a script or overseas. my wife wrote me out mine. but in anycase, all medication has some terrible sides. eph can fuck up your left ventricle in your heart. in my worthless opinion i would use it. but it wont help u lose weight but it will raise your metabolic rate and increase heat. so good luck. but i dont know a fucking thing.


----------



## Built (Sep 2, 2010)

Sassy, does albuterol do anything for muscle gain, or is that a bust when compared with clen, also?


----------



## pyes (Sep 2, 2010)

albuterol is better then clen at cutting....read my first few posts....but as a recreational drug , it is not the way to go. Albuterol is for the serious trainer.


----------



## Built (Sep 2, 2010)

Interesting. Sassy seems to think otherwise. 

I'd love to try some, but I'd want pharma grade.


----------



## unclem (Sep 2, 2010)

i got pharm grade 4 mg tabs. but the liquid works good to. but the tabs are the best. theres a canadian board that has all that domestic stuff built.


----------



## Built (Sep 2, 2010)

canadamuscle? or something else?


----------



## unclem (Sep 2, 2010)

pharmacies that u dont need a rx for canandian rx. google it or chemicalmass.com, they got everything you need domestic.


----------



## Built (Sep 2, 2010)

pm me a link to the pharma you're talking about?


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 3, 2010)

This topic comes up ever couple years and there's lots of argument this way & that. The primary issue is the amounts you're talking about and the duration of it - albutorol you need on the order of MG, whereas clen is more on the MCG level. Albuterol has a very short half-life, so you would need to use more frequent dosing, like 3-4 times /day. Some may say it "works better" for them- maybe that's a specific body chemistry thing - just as many people say it didn't do shit. I think the primary issue is the amount you would need to produce any sort of thermogenic effect. Many just look at it as something to open your airways while training.


----------



## Built (Sep 3, 2010)

I noticed that with the dosing. Thing is, albuterol is available in Canada, at least by prescription. Clen isn't.

Thanks Sassy.


----------

